# My 9 month old will only nap in my arms-help



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

DD used to nap in her swing but she's outgrown it and now she'll only nap in my arms. Every time I try to put her in her crib, she wakes up, probably because she's not used to being there. She's only been starting the night in there for the last month. She usually wakes up after a few hours and then she's in bed with me for the rest of the night. The only other place she naps is in the car and she'll stay asleep once the car is turned off. In a month from now, I'm going to start taking care of 3 other kids full-time so it would be nice for her to nap in her crib. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

try any binks, music, or white noise?


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

I know you're looking for ways to get her to sleep in the crib, but if she wants to be in your arms, is wearing her for her naps a possibility? my babe needed to sleep in the carrier until he was about 10 months at old, at which point I could put him to sleep in the carrier, then put him down on the bed and nurse him back to sleep...


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I pretty hard to get a little one to nap in a crib if they never been in one. Have you tried other places like the bed or a mattress on the floor. You can have her nap in a back carry until you figure something else out if you have other kids to watch.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

No advice but you're not alone. My ds sleeps on my lap. He is here right now. I stopped trying to move him a long time ago.


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm trying to get her to nap in her crib because it's a safe place for her. I can't put her on the bed because if she wakes up, I'm afraid she'll fall off. I should probably put the mattress directly on the floor. She's not a sound sleeper and she can also fight sleep. I should probably also try some white noise. CIO is definitely not an option. I know she'll eventually sleep on her own when she's ready and I don't want to push her. It was so much easier with DS. He preferred to sleep alone and would always fall asleep by himself. When he first started walking and he wanted to nap, he would go get his blanket and walk to his crib. Once we'd put him in it, he'd say bye bye.


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd suggest the No Cry Sleep Solution.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

I nurse DD to sleep for naps on the bed. We have it pushed against the wall, so I put her on that side. I then put the baby monitor base RIGHT next to her, so I can hear when she rustles around. She sleeps very soundly, so 99.9% of the time if I hear movement, it means she's waking up.

I also think she's figured out that, if she plays with the base (scratches at it) when she wakes up, I show up - because she does it quite deliberately each and every nap, now.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

MY 9mo naps in the Ergo. It's the best solution for the whole family, I am able to care for my other children as usual and she is able to sleep when she needs to.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Try nursing her to sleep in your bed. I can sneak away (once in a while) doing that.


----------



## faithsstuff (Nov 30, 2008)

this is funny only b/c I know how you feel! My little one used to nap in the crib and will only now sleep in my arms. Also every morning at 2 he crawls from his crib in between hubby and I. Maybe it's age related? Good luck!!


----------



## LuminosaJane (May 10, 2007)

There's also the No Cry Nap Solution. She has a bunch of strategies about how to move from a moving nap to a still one.


----------



## melissarana (Dec 6, 2008)

I can totally empathize! My son was the same exact way, he would only sleep in my (and only my!) arms - night or day. And, at the time I was talking through it with some friends, and someone said "try to enjoy it, it won't last forever&#8230;" and I remember thinking she obviously doesn't get what I'm going though. Now he's 2 and I do long for those times!

Have you read the No Cry Sleep Solution by Elizabeth Pantley? It's a pretty quick read, I finished it in one sleep deprived afternoon, and some of the advice worked wonders for us!

Good Luck!


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

Yesterday, when it was naptime, I nursed her in bed and she fell asleep and slept for 1.5 hrs. I just stayed next to her but I scooted over so she wasn't touching me and read the whole time. That was her longest nap in a long time. She usually only naps for 45 min. She obviously sleeps better when not on me.

I'm going to check out the No Cry Sleep Solution.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
Try nursing her to sleep in your bed. I can sneak away (once in a while) doing that.

This is what I do. DD (10mo) has never let me put her in her crib. Not sleepy but awake, not sound asleep, never. She wakes and cries as soon as I try to put her down.

I nurse or rock to sleep, and then lay down w/baby on me. Slowly shift her to the side. Wait a few minutes, then lift her head gently and pull my arm out from under her. Wait a few minutes. Gently get up, surround her w/pillows.

Get a monitor. This will give you peace of mind. And as soon as baby makes a peep you can be in there. Nora has never *knocks wood* fallen off the bed. I put the monitor right there on the bed w/her, and once she wakes up she's more interested in that than crawling around. It takes me 2 seconds to get in there.

You're not alone, mama!


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

DS turned one in July. He is still held for the majority of his naps. I complain because I get nothing done but I treasure that time with him. He won't be this little, napping in my arms forever. I do understand your need for a solution with preparing to keep other children but unfortunately I have no advice since nothing has worked for me. Best of luck.


----------



## ommom (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cindy-Lou* 
Yesterday, when it was naptime, I nursed her in bed and she fell asleep and slept for 1.5 hrs. I just stayed next to her but I scooted over so she wasn't touching me and read the whole time. That was her longest nap in a long time. She usually only naps for 45 min. She obviously sleeps better when not on me.

I'm going to check out the No Cry Sleep Solution.

cool! if that works you can always put a sleeping bag or futon-ish mat (if not the actual bed mattress) on the floor for an alternate "crib", esp. for daytime. and if you're worried 'bout her crawling around, put a portable "fence" around it if you are able to sneak off.


----------



## groovyem (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe this wasn't the best way, but I let my little girl play in her crib while I was in there doing things (laundry...), did this for quite awhile. I wanted her to recognize and know her surroundings so she wouldn't "freak out" when she woke up. The first few days were a little rough, she ended up taking a late afternoon nap on me, that made my evenings better! But now, 2 weeks into it and she is all good in the crib. I never thought I would get her out of the swing or off me for naps, but perseverance paid off (along with alot of chocolate along the way!). Oh, and she still loves to play in her crib, she's 5mo by the way. Good luck!


----------



## Denae524 (May 8, 2008)

It is the same for me. I look around and think of how much needs to be done, but then I look down and think about how she is going to be big in a blink of an eye so I stay put.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Have you thought about getting one of those hammock-cribs? I know there is a mama here on MDC who makes them and there are a bunch of other versions too. If she liked the swing, this is sort of a bigger swing for sleeping...and they can't tip over like a normal hammock.

Either that, or perhaps a Mai Tei? ds rode in one on my back from 8mos to 1.5 years.


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
Try nursing her to sleep in your bed. I can sneak away (once in a while) doing that.

This is what I do sometimes as well. Other times I just let her nap in my lap and instead of worrying about what else I should be doing, I enjoy the snuggle time with her. DD is 8 months old and enjoys crawling around and playing ("helping") while I do chores around the house. So I focus on those things while she is awake, and enjoy a little down time when she naps.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
Try nursing her to sleep in your bed. I can sneak away (once in a while) doing that.

This is what I do too.


----------



## keroppigirl (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a 4 1/2 month old. Somehow we can only get him to take his three naps in the Ergo carrier. I know it's becoming a bad habit and tiring for all of us, but it's more frustrating getting him in the crib. My husband somehow does it and gets him to also nap in our bed at times. I take care of baby on the weekend and my dad takes care of the baby during the week. My dad carries him in the Ergo for all naps unless he is driving a car or using a stroller. I hope my baby grows out of this eventually because he is heavy. He's about 17 pounds. I would rather have him take good naps in a carrier instead of being cranky. He's fine at night though. He goes to bed at 7 pm in his Arm's Reach Cosleeper and wakes for a feeding at 4 am. Then goes back to sleep till about 7 am. Daytime is just the challenge though.


----------

